# Choosing a degree, a life.



## jdoe (Jun 1, 2015)

This is my first post/thread here, so hello. I've just tried to tell my whole story but it's just too long and too boring so I deleted it -> long story short. I think I'm INTJ but with a few, yet important, exceptions. I hate science/maths. I have to choose a degree in college in the next couple of weeks and thinking about my career for years has got me nowhere but here. I'm not really into IT/engineering either. I'm devastated. Don't know what to do in so little time. I like sitting alone for hours, being extreme independent. I've thought about becoming a stock trader. Maybe you can shed light on it. Any ideas are better than no ideas so throw them at me. Who knows, maybe I'll like it, maybe I'll kill myself. Looking forward to your answers. Cheers.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

programmer. web developer. scientist. 

quality assurance. environmental science. weather person.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

jdoe said:


> This is my first post/thread here, so hello. I've just tried to tell my whole story but it's just too long and too boring so I deleted it -> long story short. I think I'm INTJ but with a few, yet important, exceptions. I hate science/maths. I have to choose a degree in college in the next couple of weeks and thinking about my career for years has got me nowhere but here. I'm not really into IT/engineering either. I'm devastated. Don't know what to do in so little time. I like sitting alone for hours, being extreme independent. I've thought about becoming a stock trader. Maybe you can shed light on it. Any ideas are better than no ideas so throw them at me. Who knows, maybe I'll like it, maybe I'll kill myself. Looking forward to your answers. Cheers.


If you don't like math, you're going to have problems, lots of problems. You need it for pretty much everything, nowadays. 

As a professional day trader, I'd say you're probably not up to it. It requires an inordinate amount of intellectual and psychological fortitude few have. It's a good way to burn out. Have you ever heard of the 90/90/90 rule? 

STEM is your best bet if you want to potentially make money after you finish your education. You're being a little to vague for me to help you out very much. Give me a little more and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## jdoe (Jun 1, 2015)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> If you don't like math, you're going to have problems, lots of problems. You need it for pretty much everything, nowadays.
> 
> As a professional day trader, I'd say you're probably not up to it. It requires an inordinate amount of intellectual and psychological fortitude few have. It's a good way to burn out. Have you ever heard of the 90/90/90 rule?
> 
> STEM is your best bet if you want to potentially make money after you finish your education. You're being a little to vague for me to help you out very much. Give me a little more and I'll see what I can do.


Well, talking about myself isn't my strong trait as well. Let's see...Advanced maths and physics look really interesting on a blackboard so maybe it were my teachers from primary school to high school who are to blame. That's not how it works, right? If I have to be honest, I haven't really paid attention to those. If I had some serious problems at school I managed to pull myself together and even get surprisingly decent grades. That leads me to thinking, if I have to study smth in STEM I may be able to pull it off. The hard part is, I'm, not really interested in any of courses. I like...I love driving cars but that doesn't really mean I will be interested in mechanical enigineering, does it? I really appreciate your participation in the thread so how about you ask me some specific questions and I'll do my best to answer them honestly.

EDIT: It's great how people just come in here, yet leave no advice. You must be more experienced than me so I don't understand why there are no replies. I know there are articles or even similar threads but none of them suit me. I wouldn't post it if I knew what to do or where to go. Whatever.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

jdoe said:


> Well, talking about myself isn't my strong trait as well. Let's see...Advanced maths and physics look really interesting on a blackboard so maybe it were my teachers from primary school to high school who are to blame. That's not how it works, right? If I have to be honest, I haven't really paid attention to those. If I had some serious problems at school I managed to pull myself together and even get surprisingly decent grades. That leads me to thinking, if I have to study smth in STEM I may be able to pull it off. The hard part is, I'm, not really interested in any of courses. I like...I love driving cars but that doesn't really mean I will be interested in mechanical enigineering, does it? I really appreciate your participation in the thread so how about you ask me some specific questions and I'll do my best to answer them honestly.
> 
> EDIT: It's great how people just come in here, yet leave no advice. You must be more experienced than me so I don't understand why there are no replies. I know there are articles or even similar threads but none of them suit me. I wouldn't post it if I knew what to do or where to go. Whatever.


In reference to your edit, patience is a virtue and passive-aggression will get you nowhere. People have things to do during the day, like work. I may work from home in most cases, but I have markets to watch and analysis to do.

Firstly, how old are you and in what country do you reside? I'm going to guess the UK or a commonwealth nation.

Secondly, are you in university or are you applying for university?

Thirdly, don't blame your teachers. I know there are some horrible ones out there, but learning to take responsibility for yourself when you're young will make your life a lot easier. 

Fourthly, what is it you like to do with yourself? What are your favorite subjects in school? Do you have an interesting hobby that doesn't center around driving, video games, or music; be realistic? What do you spend all of your alone time doing? 

Five, you can be a trader if you want, but it's not what most people think. I can even tell you what it entails. 

We, usually, have no problem answering your questions, but realize that we do these things in our free time, so it may take us a little bit to get back to you.


----------



## jdoe (Jun 1, 2015)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> In reference to your edit, patience is a virtue and passive-aggression will get you nowhere. People have things to do during the day, like work. I may work from home in most cases, but I have markets to watch and analysis to do.
> 
> Firstly, how old are you and in what country do you reside? I'm going to guess the UK or a commonwealth nation.
> 
> ...


In reference to your reference to my edit, how come somebody may have the time to just check the thread and not answer? I mean, any answer is better than no answer as I mentioned before. If you don't have the time you don't check the forum...i think. But that was my impatience and anger related to the fact that I'm 19 and don't know what to do with my life. So let's leave that.
Next, I'm Polish and I've just told you what my age is. I'm about to choose where to apply for university. The part with teachers wasn't for real, but you can't see me laughing behind the keyboard. I don't have favourite subjects at school...or should I say I didn't because I've just finished high school. I don't have hobbies either. I like watching tv series and sleeping. If I could I would sleep 24/7. There's nothing interesting for me. The only thing I know is that I want to have a job that would get mi wired for hours so I would forget about everything and have this drive to do stuff and get better, not just for the money. I care about it however. I know this answer sucks but you wanted me to be realistic. I've looked up all the courses offered and I see two ways. I either choose one and will be even more miserable than I am right now or find something new, maybe somehow unorthodox.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> In reference to your edit, patience is a virtue and passive-aggression will get you nowhere. People have things to do during the day, like work. I may work from home in most cases, but I have markets to watch and analysis to do.
> .


well aren't you just the frigging most important person it the world. Amazing you have time to bless us with your gifts.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

INTJ's like to measure things. Enneagram 5 (you sound like ti to me, which means not much) like to learn things.

Librarian is popular. Statistician. Scientist. 

I work with a lady who runs a Massage Therapy program to teach people how to help others, which appeals to her Fi which develops for INTJ's in their 20's and onward. 

You dont' like people. How about running a waste water plant, or sewer plant? Running a nuclear plant?


----------



## jdoe (Jun 1, 2015)

drmiller100 said:


> INTJ's like to measure things. Enneagram 5 (you sound like ti to me, which means not much) like to learn things.
> 
> Librarian is popular. Statistician. Scientist.
> 
> ...


Those all sound pretty boring to me unfortunately but thanks for suggestions.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

jdoe said:


> In reference to your reference to my edit, how come somebody may have the time to just check the thread and not answer? I mean, any answer is better than no answer as I mentioned before. If you don't have the time you don't check the forum...i think. But that was my impatience and anger related to the fact that I'm 19 and don't know what to do with my life. So let's leave that.
> Next, I'm Polish and I've just told you what my age is. I'm about to choose where to apply for university. The part with teachers wasn't for real, but you can't see me laughing behind the keyboard. I don't have favourite subjects at school...or should I say I didn't because I've just finished high school. I don't have hobbies either. I like watching tv series and sleeping. If I could I would sleep 24/7. There's nothing interesting for me. The only thing I know is that I want to have a job that would get mi wired for hours so I would forget about everything and have this drive to do stuff and get better, not just for the money. I care about it however. I know this answer sucks but you wanted me to be realistic. I've looked up all the courses offered and I see two ways. I either choose one and will be even more miserable than I am right now or find something new, maybe somehow unorthodox.


I will use my time as I see fit. If I wish to check a thread and not reply, that is my business. Impatience and anger is not something to be taken out on others when it seems you're leaving things to the last minute. Anyhow, enough of that. 

You're really not giving us anything with which to work. So, you have no favorite subject nor hobbies. No one that I know of is going to pay you to watch television and sleep. If you find nothing of interest, you're not going to have a good time. I'm trying to play to your strengths and you have yet to list them. You say you want a job to keep you wired, but you don't tell us what gets you wired to begin with. The only thing I can think of at the moment with the miniscule amount of information presented would be television producer or something along those lines. Try media studies or something. I have no idea how much it pays, but at least it's somewhere to start.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

jdoe said:


> Those all sound pretty boring to me unfortunately but thanks for suggestions.


what sounds like an intersting job to you?


----------



## jdoe (Jun 1, 2015)

drmiller100 said:


> what sounds like an intersting job to you?


Something that throws new challenges at you once in a while. I can't imagine going to an office for 40 years doing the same thing. I want changes, possibilities. I simply don't want to figure out how something works and then just keep repeating one action. Some adrenaline maybe, why not? Crime underworld sounds exciting but I don't know anybody that could get me into "the business" so I should probably stick to video games. I know I'm not giving lots of info here but I'm afraid I don't even have it. I'm running out of ideas and asking in the forum was one of them. Don't blame me for trying. After this long and "exhaustive" discussion I think we can all agree it's going nowhere. Somebody has to clean streets. That's probably going to be me. Cheers mates.


----------



## jdoe (Jun 1, 2015)

error happened here.


----------

